# [vlc] freeboxTV, image mais pas de son [resolu]

## nuts

'Soir.

Profitant de la TV chez free je veux pouvoir regarder la tele sous gentoo. J'ai donc installé VLC qui marche impec avec mes fichiers video, mais quand je veux matter la tele, j'ai l'image sans le son. J'ai pourtant directement configurer VLC sur alsa.

```
media-video/vlc-1.1.7  USE="X alsa cdda cddb* dbus dts dvb dvd ffmpeg fontconfig gcrypt live mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png pulseaudio qt4 rtsp sdl sqlite sse stream truetype udev v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xcb xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -fbcon -flac -fluidsynth -ggi -gme -gnome -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -lua -matroska -modplug -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -projectm -pvr -remoteosd -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -svg (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xml -xosd -zvbi"
```

----------

## k-root

rajoute le use flag suivant : 

```
global use flags (searching: aac)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] aac - Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio
```

----------

